# Is it ok to keep freshwater Eels & Stingrays together?



## Eric99

I was curious about this one. There is no way I would sell my Eel to get a Stingray but would the Ray get aggressive toward the Eels? How easy are they to keep? I know Motoros are the way to go. Anyone ever been stung by one?


----------



## FishermanCanada

ask member gibbus on p-fury here. he knows all that stuff , he is an eel expert.
goodluck


----------



## JD7.62

Umm first of all what kind of "eel"? Most "eels" you see such as fire eels and tiretrack eels are not true eels, rather a type of loach.

The combo can work depending on species of eel and the size of the ray. Make sure you have a HUGE eel before you get a ray or it will become lunch.

What size tank are you using? Rays are hard to keep so do a TON of research before you buy!

I have some good experience with rays, after you have done your fair share of research and you need to ask a question, feel free to contact me.


----------



## Eric99

JD7.62 said:


> Umm first of all what kind of "eel"? Most "eels" you see such as fire eels and tiretrack eels are not true eels, rather a type of loach.
> 
> The combo can work depending on species of eel and the size of the ray. Make sure you have a HUGE eel before you get a ray or it will become lunch.
> 
> What size tank are you using? Rays are hard to keep so do a TON of research before you buy!
> 
> I have some good experience with rays, after you have done your fair share of research and you need to ask a question, feel free to contact me.


16" Tiretrack eel and a 11" Fire Eel. Was thinking about getting either a Motoro or Teacup. Is it completely necessary to have sand?


----------



## dracofish

I've never tried keeping Rays with those types of Eels, but just going on the behavior in general I'd imagine that the eel would eventually end up in the Ray's tummy....if not in the beginning then over time as the Ray grows. Rays will swim on top of anything and if they think there's a chance that it might go in the mouth they'll definately try.

Sand isn't necessary...I keep my pair of Leopoldi on bare bottom just because it's so much easier to keep clean. As Rays grow they start to become major bio-hogs so the easier you make it for yourself to maintain perfect water, the better.


----------



## JD7.62

Tiretrack and Fire eels are not eels rather a type of loach as I said in an earlier post. They both get HUGE over 24" so they are ok with rays and Ive seen it done. Id wait until your eels are over 15" then get a motoro. "Teacups" are VERY hard to keep alive for long.

What size tank?


----------



## Eric99

JD7.62 said:


> Tiretrack and Fire eels are not eels rather a type of loach as I said in an earlier post. They both get HUGE over 24" so they are ok with rays and Ive seen it done. Id wait until your eels are over 15" then get a motoro. "Teacups" are VERY hard to keep alive for long.
> 
> What size tank?


Right now a 75 but a 210 already has a downpayment on it.


----------



## dracofish

I'm sure it's possible to do...but there can always be problems with any cohabitation. I wouldn't trust my Leos with an any-sized Tire Track for even 10min. It really all depends on the individual circumstance and what type of setup you have. My tank is all open because the Rays are the main inhabitants so there wouldn't be any place for one to hide. I have a quickly growing SAL with mine that gets "humpled" on quite often.

If you do end up purchasing a Ray, keep in mind that they get very lare, most species VERY large. Even the smallest growing species will need a tank of at least 24" wide for life. A 75g is okay as a growout (provided you have adequate filtration and a great water change schedule). It won't last long. I suspect that the 210 (unless it's 24" wide, and even then it depends on the species) won't last forever either. Also, if you end up with a Motoro, they would need a tank even larger down the road. Motoros can reach a diameter of over 18" wide, and that's not including the tail so you can imagine how big they can get! A tank at least 36" wide is a must for life. Leopoldi get even larger!

A "Teacup" is most often P. reticulata (sometimes P. humerosa and other species). The reason why they are so hard to keep is because they are most often purchased at a very young age and cannot take stress very well. Therefore, they aren't the best starter Ray for a beginner.


----------



## Eric99

dracofish said:


> I'm sure it's possible to do...but there can always be problems with any cohabitation. I wouldn't trust my Leos with an any-sized Tire Track for even 10min. It really all depends on the individual circumstance and what type of setup you have. My tank is all open because the Rays are the main inhabitants so there wouldn't be any place for one to hide. I have a quickly growing SAL with mine that gets "humpled" on quite often.
> 
> If you do end up purchasing a Ray, keep in mind that they get very lare, most species VERY large. Even the smallest growing species will need a tank of at least 24" wide for life. A 75g is okay as a growout (provided you have adequate filtration and a great water change schedule). It won't last long. I suspect that the 210 (unless it's 24" wide, and even then it depends on the species) won't last forever either. Also, if you end up with a Motoro, they would need a tank even larger down the road. Motoros can reach a diameter of over 18" wide, and that's not including the tail so you can imagine how big they can get! A tank at least 36" wide is a must for life. Leopoldi get even larger!
> 
> A "Teacup" is most often P. reticulata (sometimes P. humerosa and other species). The reason why they are so hard to keep is because they are most often purchased at a very young age and cannot take stress very well. Therefore, they aren't the best starter Ray for a beginner.


So if you don't recommend a Teacup or Motoro then what do you recommend? It will be in a 210 for life which is 2 feet wide, 6 feet long and 29 inches high. I like the Yepezi Stingray too but noone ever seems to have them either. I don't want too spend a whole lot on my first ray either.
I want a "friendly" kind of Ray that supposedly Motoro's are like. Almost every fish I have ever had before except for any of the Piranhas I have kept have bit me so I don't want an aggressive Stingray. My 16" Silver Arrowana bit me today for no reason-I guess he wanted to eat my finger when I was using the net to put some Ghost Shrimp to the bottom. At that size they can slice up your fingers. This is the second time he has cut me.


----------



## dracofish

If you want to start out with a Motoro then that tank should last for a couple years...then at that point you can upgrade or sell. Rays are one of the fish out there that aren't hard to sell.

For big tanks I definately recommend checking out glasscages.com if you are east of the Mississippi.


----------



## JD7.62

No rays will live for life in a standard 210.

If you get a small (4-5") MALE motoro you could have several years. Males stay much smaller then females. Like draco fish said, you can easily sell a mature ray and get a smaller one or even a bigger tank for your next one!

Ray aggression depends on each individuals personality. I have had six rays. Five were docile to the point were I could hand feed and even pet. One however was an ass and even tried to sting me through the glass! Even if you have a docile ray, you must be smart and not startle them. Stings wont kill you will require a hospital visit!


----------



## JD7.62

No rays will live for life in a standard 210.

If you get a small (4-5") MALE motoro you could have several years. Males stay much smaller then females. Like draco fish said, you can easily sell a mature ray and get a smaller one or even a bigger tank for your next one!

Ray aggression depends on each individuals personality. I have had six rays. Five were docile to the point were I could hand feed and even pet. One however was an ass and even tried to sting me through the glass! Even if you have a docile ray, you must be smart and not startle them. Stings wont kill you will require a hospital visit!


----------



## RBP7

i guess this guy never heard of Steve Irwin.


----------



## JD7.62

I guess youre an idiot!


----------

